# Rotaugen im Winter



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt geht so langsam wieder die Zeit los, wo ich mit Pickerrute und Brotflocke oder Maiskorn den grösseren Rotaugen bei uns im Neckar nachstelle.
Gross heisst dabei für mich so ab gut 500 Gramm aufwärts.  
Sind natürlich keine MAssenfänge zu erwarten, auch weil man nicht anfüttern sollte, um die kleinen nicht zu locken, aberso zwischen 2,3 bis auch mal 7 oder 8 Stück sind schon zu kriegen, wenn man die Plätze kennt.
Das beste: Die kann man klasse essen, Winterrotaugen sind für mich mit einer der besten Süsswasserfische.
Wenn jemand noch Tipps für mich hätte, wie ich die Fangzahl von so eher 2,3 auf regelmässige 4, 5 oder 6 hochschrauben könnte, wäre ich dankbar.
Bin ja eher der Kunstköderfreak, wenngleich ich mich jedes Jahr aufs winterliche "Rotäugeln" freue.


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2003)

na dann petri heil thomas!!!
sicher nicht einfach bei den temperaturen.
auf welchen plätzen suchst du sie bei dieser witterung?habe als kind immer meine rotaugen gebraten...waren auch sehr lecker,allerdings hab ich da lauben auch gegessen :m
falls du viele fängst schick mir einige nach ösiland,brauch die zum welsfischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2003)

Komischerweise stehen die immer noch ziemlich imn der Strömung, obwohl man denken sollte, dass die im Winter sich etwas ins ruhigere und tiefere Wasser zurück ziehen.


----------



## Mühle (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

wie stark ist denn die Strömung des Neckar etwa? Ich habe auch früher auf Winterrotaugen gefischt, aber in keiner so starken Strömung wie mir scheint. Ich nahm auch die Pickerrute und ein Blei von etwa 10 gr. Zur Anköderung habe ich aber einen Tip, mit dem ich die Fehlbißquote doch relativ drosseln konnte. Ich habe oft mit Brotflocke gefischt. Dabei ist das Problem, dass wenn sie locker dran ist, der Fisch besser gehakt wird, die FLocke aber auch leichter abgeht. Drückt man sie zu fest, hält sie länger aber man hat eher Fehlbisse. Ich bin dann so verfahren, dass ich die Flocke am Plättchen des Hakens am Knoten recht fest andrücke, die Flocke aber ansonsten in lockerem Zustand belasse. so dass die Hakenspitze noch gut fassen kann.
Klingt sehr penibel, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei den verwendeten kleinen Haken und heikler Bissweise seitens der Rotaugen schon einen Unterschied macht.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Knobbes (15. Dezember 2003)

@Thomas9904

Ich fische am liebsten mit einer kleinen roten Styroporkugel an einem 14 Haken mit 2 Maden dran, auf Grund gelegt, und dann alle 5 Minuten mal etwas gezockt.
Da ich in einem kleineren Fluss fische, sieht man die Rotaugen und Rotfedern an den Strömungskanten komischerweise bei klarem Wasser auch im Winter, kurz vor Dämmerung, gehen sie noch mal ins Flachwasser, ich denke mal schauen nach Nahrung.
Man kann sagen, das jede Wasserveränderung( Kalt, Waserstandveränderungen) die Rotaugen noch mal kurz aufleben lässt für 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2003)

Mit Maden habe ich das Problem dauend die kleinen zu fangen.
Ich verwende auch recht grosse Haken (8 - 10).
Brotflocke ist übrigens falsch, ich nehme Kruste mit anhaftender Flocke, weil das in der Strömung besser hält.
So 15 Gramm Blei brauche ich von der Strömung her schon.


----------



## Mühle (16. Dezember 2003)

Ob's bei sowas falsch und richtig gibt, sei mal dahin gestellt...

Natürlich hält Kruste besser am Haken. Ich habe mit dem Weißen aus dem Brot aber immer besser gefangen als mit Kruste.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2003)

Mit falsch meinte ich, dass ich das in meinem ersten Post falsch geschrieben habe (Flocke statt Kruste), nicht dass die Methode falsch wäre, sorry fürs Missverständnis.
Habe das auch schon mit Flocken probiert, aber damit zum einen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die schnell vom "Kleinfisch" zerpflückt werden oder in der Strömung zu schnell abfallen.
Was auch ganz gut funzt sind einzelne, doppelt durchstochene Maiskörner, da kann man dann auch sparsamst anfüttern.
Die Kleinen kriegen das Korn nicht vom Haken, und so hängt dann meist eines der grösseren Exemplare.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit anfüttern aus?
HAt da jemand nen Tipp, wie und ob überhaupt man so anfüttern kann, dass man möglichst nur die Grossen lockt?


----------



## Mühle (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Thomas

hab ich Dich wohl falsch verstanden.

Zur Sache: Das mit dem Anfüttern ist ne ganz heikle Sache. Würde die Chancen natürlich erheblich erhöhen, wenn man die großen gezielt anlocken könnte, ohne dass der Kleinfisch mit auf den Plan tritt. Mir ist es noch nciht gelungen. Ein Freund von mir behauptet (mit recht gutem Erfolg), dass Hanf als größenselektiver Köder gut tauget. Ich habe da aber so meine Bedenken und es auch noch nie ausprobiert. Vielleicht ist es aber mal einen Versuch wert. WErde mich die Tage mal bei ihm erkundigen, womit er den Hanf beim Kochen würzt.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Nick_A (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi Mühle und Thomas #h

zumindest nach einigen Artikeln in Zeitschriften und Büchern soll Hanf tatsächlich ein selektiver Köder für grössere Rotaugen sein, da denen anscheinend dieser "herbe" Geschmack ganz besonders mundet! 

Ich schau aber heute abend nochmals nach und gebe "BESCHEID"! 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2003)

Da kommt es wohl drauf an, was man unter "gross" versteht.
Ich hatte das mit dem Hanf als Futter sowie Köder ausprobiert.
Der Schnitt der gefangenen Fische lag zwar höhern als bei normalem Futter, aber meine geliebten "ab gut 1 Pfund aufwärts" waren auch nicht häufiger vertreten als bei meiner oben beschriebenen Methode.
Hat eigentlich schon einer Erfahrung mit Bohnenkernen als Köder?
Oder anderen grösseren Partikeln?


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2003)

Wer im Winter große Rotaugen fangen möchte braucht in erster Linie eine gute Angelstelle. Da ich in meiner Region schon so ziemlich an allen Gewässern geangelt habe, kenne ich natürlich auch ein paar totsichere Stellen für Winterrotaugen. An Flüssen habe ich kapitale Rotaugen im Winter oft unterhalb von Wehren gefangen. Dabei habe ich entweder mit der Feederrute geangelt oder den Köder an einer treibenden Posenmontage angeboten. Wichtig ist es hierbei einen kleinen Köder und einen feine Montage zu benutzen. Größe Haken als Größe 14 dürfen keinesfalls zum Einsatz kommen und Posen je nach Strömung möglichst nicht über 5 Gramm Tragkraft, besser aber deutlich leichter. Beim Feedern wird logischerweise mit Futterkorb geangelt, beim Posenangeln sollte man zunächst eine Testdriften der Montage ansehen und dann eine Futterspur anlegen. Im Fluss darf auch im Winter etwas recihlicher angefüttert werden, da die Strömung viel Futter wegschwemmt.  
Eine andere Taktik wende ich an Schifffahrtsschleusen an, die neben Wehren verlaufen. Vor dem Schleusentor finden im Winter Massenansammlungen von Fischen statt. Hier sind oftmals auch kleinere Exemplare und andere Arten dabei. Darum ist es wichtig gar nicht anzufüttern, da ja ohnehin schon massen von Fischen am Platz sind. Ein gefühlvoller Wurf einer leichten Posenmontage (durchsichtige Posen verwenden) in den Fischschwarm und dann dauert es nicht lange bis der Schwimmer auf Tauchstation geht. So unglaublich es auch klingt, aber die großen Winterrotaugen habe ich an den Schleusenkanälen stets mit einem dicken Tauwurm am 6er Haken gefangen. Beifang waren nicht selten große Döbel, Brassen und Zährten.
Gerne angle ich auf Rotaugen auch in Seen, wenn diese denn nicht zugefroren sind. Da man oft weiter auswerfen muss um an tiefe Stellen zu kommen kommt die Matchrute mit vorbebleitem Waggler zum Einsatz. Als Köder Maden am 14er oder 16er Haken. Sparsam anfüttern mit leichtem dunklen Futter, welches eine Wolke bildet. An guten Tagen kann man dann auch im Winter 50 Rotaugen und mehr in wenigen Stunden fangen, welche gewiss nicht nur Köderfischgröße haben. Die Rollenbremse muss immer gut eingestellt sein, da ich auch schon oft Winterkarpfen als Beifänge hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2003)

Interessant: Also auch Deine Erfahrung, dass die im Winter unterhalb der Wehre doh in der Strömung stehen??


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2003)

Ja, Wehre sind auch im Winter sehr gute Stellen vorallem für große Friedfische. Ich weiß, dass viele Angler glauben, die Fische würden im Winter an ruhige Stellen wie zum Beispiel Häfen ziehen. Natürlich habe ich es auch an solchen Plätzen probiert. Das Ergebnis waren meist nur kleine Rotaugen oder kleine Brassen. 
An den Wehren hatte ich in der Zeit ab Ende November dagegen nur noch sehr selten kleine Friedfische gefangen. Meist haben große Rotaugen von über 30 cm, Zährten bis 50 cm und auch gute Brassen gebissen. Erst vor knapp zwei Wochen hatte ich beim Quappenangeln an der Saale einen Brassen von 59 cm nachts auf Tauwurm gefangen. Dieser hat nur etwa 30 Meter unterhalb eines Wehrs in sehr starker Strömung gebissen. In der Regel sollte man aber nicht direkt in die Flussmitte werfen, wenn man gezielt auf Friedfische angelt. Den besten Erfolg hatte ich an Strömungskanten erzielt, die man genau treffen sollte. Wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist kann man den Köder mit der erwähnten Posenmontage treibend anbieten, aber gerade wenn es sehr kalt ist mögen die Fische lieber einen ruhig angebotenen Köder. Dann spielt die Feederrute ihre Trümpfe aus. Wenn ich gezielt auf Rotaugen angle ist es wie gesagt wichtig einen kleinen Köder zu benutzen, für alle anderen Friedfische hat sich an den Wehren im Winter aber ein großes Madenbündel am 8er Haken bestens bewährt. Man hat damit nur wenige Bisse (was aber auch nicht heißt dass man oft leer ausgeht), aber wenn dann ist es was gutes. Auf jeden Fall habe ich hier an der Saale eindeutig festgestellt, dass im Winter an den Wehren bessere Fangchancen bestanden als an ruhigen Stellen. Besonders gute Erfolge hatte ich bei richtigem Sauwetter. Schneeregen, trübes Wetter und Wind aus westlichen Richtungen. 
Eine andere kuriose Erfahrung habe ich mit den Winter-Rotaugen  an Seen gemacht. Sie haben nicht selten bei Ostwind und kalten Temperaturen besser gebissen als bei milden Verhältnissen.
Im Winter angle ich fast ausschließlich auf Friedfische und Quappen und schränke meine Angelaktivität auch nicht ein. Innerhalb der letzten sieben Tage war ich zum Beispiel fünf Mal angeln. Wenn man so oft am Wasser ist kann man auch unterschiedliche Stellen antesten und Erfahrungen sammeln. Auch wenn mal nichts beißt ist es dann nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Mit den Stellen sehe ich das auch so wie Veit, boss habe ich bisher wie schon esagt viel "grobere" Montagen mit HAken so ab Grösse 10 benutzt.
Muss ich das auch mal ausprobieren mit den kleineren, vielleicht gibts dann doch ein paar mehr


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2003)

Thomas, du liegst mit deinen großen Haken schon richtig. Wie ich ja schon gesagt hatte, habe ich an bestimmten Stellen im winter auch Rotaugen mit Tauwurm am 6er Haken gefangen habe. 
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass ein großer Köder beim Zährten und vorallem Döbeln sehr beliebt ist. Wo diese Arten also häufig vorkommen, sollte besser ein kleiner Köder verwendet werden, weil dieser nach meinen Erfahrungen recht selektiv auf Rotaugen wirkt. Nachteil ist, dass dann auch immer mal kleine Rotaugen anbeißen. Ich denke, aber die besagten Beifänge sind in erster Linie an meinen Gewässern "aktuell", wie sich das an Flüssen verhält an denen ich noch nie gefischt habe -und dazu gehört der Neckar- weiß ich nicht. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich beim Friedfischangeln allgemein nicht zu sehr auf einen Methode oder Montage versteifen und (fast) alles ausprobieren. Ich habe kein Problem damit auch mal während einer Angelsitzung von 14er auf 6er Haken zu wechseln oder andere Experimete zu machen. Außerdem ist keine Köderpalette immer sehr reichhaltig. Auch wenn Maden der Topp-Köder sind, habe ich fast immer auch Mais, Teig, Kartoffeln (werden in Stücke geschnitten) und Würmer dabei. Ich teste auch viel mit Lockstoffen, Köderfarben und natürlich Futter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Tripps, hoffe das macht sich im Kühlschrank durch überzeugende Fänge bemerkbar))


----------



## Nick_A (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Thomas #h

ich habe nochmals kurz nachgeschaut ... Hanf als *Hakenköder * im Zusammenspiel mit etwas grösseren Haken soll gut im Winter gehen!

Anscheinend stehen insbesondere grössere Rotaugen auf den Hanf! Ein (nochmaliger) Versuch wär´s wert! 

Viele Grüsse und viel Erfolg bei Deinen Trips auf die "ROTÄUGIGEN" #h
Robert


----------



## Case (19. Dezember 2003)

Hast Du's schon mal mit Teig probiert.? Einfach ein Weckle ins Wasser tauchen und und dann solang kneten bis es richtig teigig ist.  Hält gut am Haken, kann in jeder Größe verwendet werden, ist der einfachste und fängigste Teig für Rotaugen den ich kenne.
Die Konsistenz kannst Du durch die wassermenge die du dem wecken zuführst und durch die Knetzeit beeinflussen.
Ich selbst bevorzuge im Winter das stippangeln mit der stippe oder Matchrute. Die Rotaugen stehen eigentlich immer im Bereich der Strömungskante.  Ich verwende recht feines Zeug, Stachelschweinpose, 12er schnur, 14-16er Haken. Köder ist Mistwurm, Mais oder Teig.  Richtig große Rotaugen sind bei uns allerdings recht selten.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

Mit Teig hatte ich meist nur Gezuppel von Kleinfisch aber keinen vernünftigen Biss:-((
Auch nicht mit aromatisiertem (Curry soll ja laut Fachpresse gut auf Rotaugen sein oder Knoblauch).
Brotkruste war auf die grossen (bis jetzt) am fängigsten.


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2003)

Von Teig aus Brötchen halte ich auch nicht viel. Für meinen Geschmack zu weich und nur für sehr vorsichtige Würfe geeignet. 
Besser klappts mit Teig aus Paniermehl. Diesem wird ein Tropfen Speiseöl, Lockstoff und je nach Geschmack noch etwas Zucker beigemischt. Das ganze wird mit Wasser angefeuchtet. Der Lockstoff wird entweder in flüssiger Form in das Wasser zum Anfeuchten des Teiges gegeben oder einfach in Pulverform zu dem Paniermehl gemischt. 
Auf diese Weise erhält man einen sehr festen Teig, der gegen Kleinfische relativ resistent ist und auch bei weiteren Würfen wirklich gut am Haken hält (Das Zu-Wasser-Lassen der Montage mit einer Stipprute übersteht letztendlich fast jeder Teig aus). Dieser Teig ist ein sehr guter Köder für große Rotaugen und vorallem hat er mir auch im Winter schon etliche Karpfen als Beifang beschert.


----------



## JonasH (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich habs mal so gemacht, habe das Brot (hab auch die Kruste genommen)etwas liegen lassen.. 1-2 TAge damit sie etwas hart werden!und dann mit der Kodernadel aufgespießt! aber nciht komplett! habe viele kleine Stücke genommen! Und am ende n Mais KOrn oder ne Made!!

Hat gut geklappt (weiß aber nicht wies sich mit der Strömung verhält.. fische nicht in flüssen!


----------



## arno (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Lohnt das Angeln bei diesem Wetter wie heute???
Hätte schon Lust einigen Würmern das Tauchen bei zu bringen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2003)

Bei uns stürmts und regnets: Da geh ich nicht raus wegen Rotaugen.


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2003)

Also ich war heute angeln und hatte 12 Rotaugen gefangen. Davor mit der Spinnrute schon drei schöne Barsche, die alle rund 30 cm lang waren. Hab aber nur bis etwa 15 Uhr geangelt, weils dann doch zu stürmisch wurde. Die Posenmontage konnte nicht auf dem Futterplatz gehalten werden und driftete ab, weil eine starke Unterströmung vorhanden war. Selbst mit 16 Gramm-Waggler + 4 Gramm Restbebleiung konnte ich das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen.   
Gestern hatte ich nur 8 Rotaugen dafür aber auch einen Karpfen.
Zuvor auch schon zwei Barsche (einer von 32 cm und ein kleiner).

Wer nicht angeln geht, kann auch nichts fangen!


----------



## tanner (22. Dezember 2003)

@Veit-Das mit dem Karpfen ist sehr ungewöhnlich-sind diese Satzkarpfen? Kann das garnicht glauben, bei den Temperaturen-da muß ich mal bei dir vorbeischauen-gesehen habe ich den Teich schonmal. Was auch nicht schlecht wäre, wenn wir mal nen Quappentreffen machen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2003)

Wie gross waren denn de Rotaugen, Veit??


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Thomas9904: Bis 36 cm lang. 

@ Tanner: Ja, sind jetzt meistens Satzkarpfen. Hab aber auch im Februar und manchmal sogar Januar in anderen Gewässer schon Karpfen und Schleien gefangen, wo schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt wurden. Vorraussetzung ist, dass die Gewässer oder zumindest Teile davon eisfrei sind, denn beim Eisangeln hatte ich bisher noch nie etwas gefangen, noch nicht mal Rotaugen.
Wir können uns gerne mal an einem "meiner" Teiche treffen oder auch auf Quappen. Diese beißen aber sehr schlecht. Hatte erst 2 Stück dieses Jahr, letztes Jahr wars viel besser.


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2003)

War heute mit der Matchrute an einem kleinen Bach unterwegs. Der Kälteeinbruch hat sich leider doch etwas negativ niedergeschlagen. Hatte nur 5 Döbel, 4 Rotaugen, eine Zährte und noch 2 kleine Barsche in rund zwei Stunden. Normal ist die Stelle im Winter aber immer für 20 Fische und mehr gut. Naja, ab morgen solls ja wieder wärmer werden....


----------



## boot (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hi leute die Großen Rotaugen sind schon  in guter stück zahl da.lg


----------



## boot (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Angelt keiner Rotaugen?


----------



## grazy04 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

|supergri bei dem Wetter grad, glaub da bleiben alle zu Hause


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Selbst schuld.#q
Jetzt fängt man richtig große Rotaugen.
Besser als im Sommer.#h


----------



## boot (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Selbst schuld.#q
> Jetzt fängt man richtig große Rotaugen.
> Besser als im Sommer.#h


 Da gebe ich dir Recht#6


----------



## boot (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ein Paar Freunde von mir fangen ganz gut um die Außenalster große Rotaugen.


----------



## grazy04 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hallo, 

war gestern an nem Kiessee in Erfurt unterwegs... 

eine Montage mit 4gr Pose, Trout Paste Rig Gr6 22er Mono in hellbraun und als Köder einen Teig aus Paniermehl+Schmierkäse+Nussmehl+Weisbrot. Angefüttert wurde mit einfachsten Mitteln, Paniermehl, Hafer- und Kokosflocken und Maden. Nach 4 Stunden etwa 10 Bisse, davon 4 verhaftet, leider nur kleine Kerle mit max 24cm

2te Montagen mit nem 8er Haken, 5gr Pose, 22er Mono und Maden drann.... Bisse ohne Ende, 15 verhaftet, aber auch hier nur max 25cm , hat aber riesig Spass gemacht
30m rechts neben mir versuchten 2 Angler mit Wobbler ect Barsche und Zander zu übereden... einen Barsch mit 43cm und einen Zander mit 77cm hatten se geschaft


so long


----------



## boot (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Na ihr lieben wie schaut es mit d.. Rotaugen aus?


----------



## AWebber (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich war gestern im Regen mit meinem Sohn (Versprochen ist versprochen) am Wasser - in 5 Stunden insg. 15 Rotaugen zwischen 18 und 22 cm, dazu noch ein paar mickrige unter 10 cm, alle auf Maden.


AWebber


----------



## boot (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



AWebber schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im Regen mit meinem Sohn (Versprochen ist versprochen) am Wasser - in 5 Stunden insg. 15 Rotaugen zwischen 18 und 22 cm, dazu noch ein paar mickrige unter 10 cm, alle auf Maden.
> 
> 
> AWebber


Petri#6
Das hört sich gut an und wo habt ihr gefischt?


----------



## AWebber (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Kleiner See bei uns im die Ecke - Staubecken Pirna-Copitz


AWebber


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Für die richtig Großen im Fluß isses bei uns noch etwas früh.
Aber auch das kommt wieder...


----------



## grazy04 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

bei uns is der Winter gekommen, es schneit.... also gestern raus und an nem Seenverbund geschaut wo ne feine Stelle ist.... was seh ich ? Ein einsamer Angler mit ner gaaanz leichten Feerderrute, sein Futterkorb ist ein Körbccchheenn... etwa 1cm hoch und 1cm Durchmesser. Wir sind dann ins Gespräch gekommen und es stellte sich heraus das außer ein paar kleine bis mittlere Güster und Brassen nur sehr wenig geht. Die roten wollten garnicht. Selbst Maden, egal ob normale oder Bienenmaden blieben unbeachtet. Kann es sein das der Wetterumschwung sich negativ auswirkt ? Was mir noch aufgefallen ist ..... das Wasser ist glasklar !! Es sieht bald aus als würde man an einem Bergsee sitzen und nicht an einer mit Grundwasser aufgefüllten Kiesgrube... oder kannte ich bissher nur trübe Kiesgruben ? 

so long


----------



## schadstoff (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

OMG Schnee #q#q#q ... ich will das es wieder Sommer wird !!! :c


----------



## boot (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich denke mal das der Wetterumschwung schuld war das mögen die Roten garnicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Und bei uns kommt noch hohes Wasser dazu... ;-(


----------



## mrmayo (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

wie würdet ihr in einen relativ kleinen Mühlenweiher (3-4 Hektar) welcher nicht allzu tief ist (2 meter) und eine ziemlich ebene Bodenstruktur aufweist auf Winterrotaugen angeln.
Würdet ihr die Stellen aufsuchen die auch in den warmen Monaten erfolgsversprechend sind?
Mit Pose ,oder winkelpicker?
Wie sollte das Futter beschaffen und wieviel sollte gefüttert werden?

Lg Mayo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Also ich habe gestern morgens bei dauerregen welche in einem kleinen seerosenfeld in 1,5m wassertiefe gefangen im seerosenfeld hatte sich ein blätterteppich gebildet und darunter standen die hübschen Köder:Toast


----------



## grazy04 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hallo Volk

Ich habe es heute mal wieder versucht, also um 7 Uhr am Gewässer angekommen machte ich mit viel Elan meine neue Feeder zurecht, bissl was in den Futterkorb, paar Bienenmaden an den 12er und raus damit, 2te Rute war ne leichte Pose mit 3gr, 14er Haken und 4-5 "normale" Maden drann. Nach 30min hatte ich 12 max 14cm Teilchen , naja wenigstens hatte ich was zu tun. Die Feeder blieb völlig unbeachtet  . Nachden dann plötzlich völlige Ruhe eingekehrt war, mischte ich dem Anfüttermaterial einige Maden bei und versuchte weiter mit meiner neuen Feeder was zu reisen.......... 20min später kahm der Biss....nach weiteren 5min lag der Schuppie vor mir....kein Rotauge aber auch net schlecht :vik:

so long


----------



## boot (1. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

NA Petri für dich


----------



## Flyfisher01 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Karpfen , der hat ja auch eine tolle Färbung #6


----------



## boot (4. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Na war  1 auf Rotaugen ??? in HH oder Umgebung


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Meine Frau und ich waren am Sonntag auf Rotaugen.Im Hafen D-E-Kanal.
Ganz vorsichte Bisse auf den Feederruten.
Auf süßes eindeutig mehr Bisse wie auf Melasse von dem ich sowiso nicht überzeugt bin.
Ich konnte mit dem Melassezeug noch nie was Fangen.#d


----------



## boot (5. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich waren am Sonntag auf Rotaugen.Im Hafen D-E-Kanal.
> Ganz vorsichte Bisse auf den Feederruten.
> Auf süßes eindeutig mehr Bisse wie auf Melasse von dem ich sowiso nicht überzeugt bin.
> Ich konnte mit dem Melassezeug noch nie was Fangen.#d


 Und was habt ihr gefangen Stk??


----------



## Koalabaer (6. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich waren am Sonntag auf Rotaugen.Im Hafen D-E-Kanal.
> Ganz vorsichte Bisse auf den Feederruten.
> Auf süßes eindeutig mehr Bisse wie auf Melasse von dem ich sowiso nicht überzeugt bin.
> Ich konnte mit dem Melassezeug noch nie was Fangen.#d



Das wiederspricht sich.
Durch Zusatz von Zucker/Coprah-Melasse wird's doch aber schön süß!
Was für Melasse verwendest Du denn,und wie mischt du sie unter?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## boot (8. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Was machen die Rotaugen?


----------



## grazy04 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ich habs heute wieder versucht... leider gabs nichma ein 10er Rotauge oder sowas  .... dafür gabs wieder nen 50er Schuppenkarpfen auf Bienenmade... Ich versteh net das die Karpfen wollen aber die Roten nicht... nicht auf Made, Wurm, Teig (einmal mit Vanillearoma einmal mit Käsearoma) oder Bienenmaden |kopfkrat

Naja will mich ma nicht beschweren :q

Bild kommt noch

Hatte den in den letzten Tagen wer Erfolg auf die Roten ??

so long


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich ziehe mit meiner Montage (4gramm Pose und 6er Haken mit Brausepulver^^ (das geht wirklich)) massenweise kleine also 8-15cm Rotaugen raus! DAs ist nicht so shön , weil man die so rauskurbeln kann!


----------



## boot (23. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mit meiner Montage (4gramm Pose und 6er Haken mit Brausepulver^^ (das geht wirklich)) massenweise kleine also 8-15cm Rotaugen raus! DAs ist nicht so shön , weil man die so rauskurbeln kann!


 Naja aber es macht doch Laune oder?


----------



## Tüdde (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

_I_ch find selbstgemachte Rotaugenboilies eigendlich ganz fängig. Ich mach ganz normale boilies und schmeiß dann nach lust und laune ordendlich gewürze rein und - es klappt!:vik:


----------



## Tüdde (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Natürlich sind die Rotaugenboilies etwas kleiner.


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ja, es macht wohl Spaß , nur auf die Dauer wird es halt öde kaum die Angel drin zappelt die pose schon wieder, und wieder nur son kleiner!


----------



## boot (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hast du keine Stelle wo du auch Große fangen kannst.


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Nein, leider nicht!
Bei dem Teig musst du nur einen Wurm ranhängen., schon zappelt die pose , wa sist dran, ein morz 8-12er Barsch!
Da kannst du innerhalb von ner Stunde jeweils 50stück fangen^^!


----------



## boot (24. November 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Habt ihr kein Auto ?wenn ja dann fahrt doch mal nach HH an die Elbe dort fängst du auch Große Weißfische.


----------



## boot (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Keine Rotaugen da ?? oder keine Zeit zum Rotaugenfang??


----------



## grazy04 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



> Keine Rotaugen da ??



..... ne alle ausgewandert, denen iss einfach zu kalt......


----------



## boot (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ..... ne alle ausgewandert, denen iss einfach zu kalt......


 #cDas kann ich nicht glauben |kopfkrat


----------



## boot (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich glaube  euch das die Rotaugen nicht beißen 2 Angelfreunde und ich waren heute auf Weißfisch aber nix Weißfisch#c|kopfkrat


----------



## boot (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

War einer von euch auf Weißfisch???


----------



## xmxrrxr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Wir waren heute für 3 Stunden draussen
Ergebnis ==> leider nix zu wollen

Gruß
mirror


----------



## boot (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Das ist schade naja das kommt noch denke ich.lg


----------



## grazy04 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ich war gestern ma wieder draußen und hatte gleich Gesellschaft. Ein nach eigener Aussage Hechtspezie versuchte mit sehr ,sehr leichtem Gerät seinen Köderfischvorat aufzufüllen. Nach 2 Stunden hatten wir beide jeder 4 Plötzen von 6-9cm und ich noch einen Brassen mit 26cm. Die roten alle an ner 2gr Pose mir 20er mono , 18er Haken mit 10er Vorfach, der Brassen an ner Feederrute, kleiner Futterkorb, 10er geflecht, 10er Hacken mit 16er Vorfach. Als Köder kahmen nur 1-3 Maden an den Haken. Nach insgesamt 5 Stunden hatte der Hechtspezie 12 bis max 10cm, 6 ü 15cm und einen Brassen mit 24cm , ich hatte 14 bis 10cm, 2 ü 15cm, 2 mit 24cm und 2 Brassen mit 26cm und 31cm. Also insgesamt recht gut würd ich sagen
.

so long und gute Feiertage


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Na Petri für euch


----------



## petipet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Mein Revier, wenn ich nicht an der Ostsee bin (von März bis Oktober) ist die Ruhr bei Hattingen.
Auf Rotaugen fische ich ganz altmodisch mit einer Stachelschweinspose und nicht zu kleinem Vorfach 20er. Hakengröße groß. Je nach Untergrund. Als Köder Teig mit extremen Vanilleanteil.
Meine besten Stellen sind ganz ruhige Fangplätze. Keine Strömung. Vor abgestorbenen Seerosenfeldern. Ganz wichtig ist absolute Ruhe. Jeder unbedachte Tritt macht alles zur Nichte.

Gruß, Peter#h


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



petipet schrieb:


> Mein Revier, wenn ich nicht an der Ostsee bin (von März bis Oktober) ist die Ruhr bei Hattingen.
> Auf Rotaugen fische ich ganz altmodisch mit einer Stachelschweinspose und nicht zu kleinem Vorfach 20er. Hakengröße groß. Je nach Untergrund. Als Köder Teig mit extremen Vanilleanteil.
> Meine besten Stellen sind ganz ruhige Fangplätze. Keine Strömung. Vor abgestorbenen Seerosenfeldern. Ganz wichtig ist absolute Ruhe. Jeder unbedachte Tritt macht alles zur Nichte.
> 
> Gruß, Peter#h


 Ich war vor ein Paar Tagen los aber war nix mit Rotaugen#c,,,,ich freue mich auch schon auf die Ostsee im März ist es soweit und mein Boot darf wieder ins Wasser
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lg#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

meine beliebstesten Fangplätze sind am Fluß Innenkurven und bis kurz davor anfüttern, wo die Strömung sichtbar wird. Dann mit der Zitterspitze Mais Weizen Teig Wurm Maden, halt alles mal durchgehen, sind oft große Karpfen als Beifang dabei, leider auch viele große Brassen.


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> meine beliebstesten Fangplätze sind am Fluß Innenkurven und bis kurz davor anfüttern, wo die Strömung sichtbar wird. Dann mit der Zitterspitze Mais Weizen Teig Wurm Maden, halt alles mal durchgehen, sind oft große Karpfen als Beifang dabei, leider auch viele große Brassen.


 Das hört sich nicht schlecht an,aber was hast du gegen Große Brassen das sind mit unter auch Starke Kämpfer


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Die schleimen so sehr und ich verwerte sie nicht, machen mir also nur Arbeit ;-)


----------



## boot (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

na wer hat welche gefangen?? noch keiner


----------



## xmxrrxr (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

werde heute mal moit einem AB-Kollegen losziehen. Vielleicht klappts ja, trotz unserem Neckar-"Hochwasser".

Gruß
mirror


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

nöö, hier geht grad garnix mit Weisfisch


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



mirror schrieb:


> werde heute mal moit einem AB-Kollegen losziehen. Vielleicht klappts ja, trotz unserem Neckar-"Hochwasser".
> 
> Gruß
> mirror


 Na dann schauen wir mal ich wünsche euch Petri Heil|supergri


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



grazy04 schrieb:


> nöö, hier geht grad garnix mit Weisfisch


 Und warum ?? #c


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

wenn ich das wüsste !!!! Hab mit stark aromatisierten Teig, Maden aller Art, Wurm, Mais mit und ohne extra Aroma... nix zu wollen


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Teste doch mal Hanf


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Gismo schrieb:


> Roter weißen ist jetzt auch nicht schlecht #h


  den versteh ich grad net ? was ist roter weisen ??


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Das weiß er selber nicht, und nur mal so Hanf in Rot oder Weiß,das zeige mir mal|bigeyes


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

aaahhh , verstehe, Weizen , nicht weißen !!!


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Aber Weizen im Winter nö


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Moin Moin,
meint ihr meine Heavy Feeder ist auch gut zum angeln mit grundblei und Brotflocke bzw. kruste in einem Stillgewässer?

MfG


----------



## grazy04 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

habs heute ma wieder versucht (gibt ja ne Belohnung  ) , aber nüscht zu machen, da hier alles Seen noch zugefroren sind hab ich mich mal an die Gera/Unstruht-Mündung gesetzt. Ohne einen Biss oder sonnst was..... naja was solls

Feeder mit Blei hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber ob Blei oder Futterkorb sollte doch egal sein


----------



## Lex (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> meint ihr meine Heavy Feeder ist auch gut zum angeln mit grundblei und Brotflocke bzw. kruste in einem Stillgewässer?



Na klar, ich hab mit meiner Heavy Feeder (die normalerweise im Rhein auf Barben zum Einsatz kommt) bei Frühlingsanfang an einer Talsperre mein bisher größtes Rotauge (34 cm) gefangen, mit 60g-Futterkorb kommt man halt ordentlich weit raus :q Versteht sich aber von selbst, dass man die empfindlichste Spitze nehmen muss...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Jaja mit Feeder geht das sowieso, nur ich wollte es mal mit brot probieren und ist da meine matchrute nicht genauso geeignet wie die feeder?
mit dem kleinen Bleischrot aufm vorfach lässt sich ja der auftreibende köder tief halten und fein fischen.
Was denkt ihr?

MfG


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

die Bissanzeige ist nicht so fein wie bei der Feederrute!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ist zu dieser jahreszeit nicht eine etwas bewegte köderführung attraktiver und erfolgreicher als eine statische?


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ist zu dieser jahreszeit nicht eine etwas bewegte köderführung attraktiver und erfolgreicher als eine statische?



einfach ausprobieren!besonders in Beißflauten ruhig mal neues testen.
stur nach dem Motto:das war schon immer so,ist auf Dauer sicher nicht die erfolgreichste Methode.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ja genau

deshalb will ich in dieser saison auch viel neues ausprobieren z.b. mit brot, deswegen hatte ich hier ja auch geposted. Außerdem werde ich das Dropshotten und Softjerken testen.
Vllt. ich ja diese Saison auch ein 40er rotauge drin.
Letztes Jahr hats "nur" zu 35ern gereicht. Alle mit der Matchrute und Mais ohne Anzufüttern.


----------



## boot (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich denke es ist einfach noch zu Kalt,die Fische kommen nicht richtig in Schwung bei den Temp....was natürlich schade ist .


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ja da hast du völlig recht.
Ich werde wohl noch bis anfang/mitte märz warten und dann wird die saison eröffnet
           --> dann müsste auch mein Angelgewässer wieder aufgetaut sein


----------



## Michel81 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

hab mir auch überlegt, es mal mit laaangsamem drop-shot mit tauwurm zu probieren.


----------



## boot (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich denke das es nächstes Wochenende schon ganz anders aus schaut,da die Temp....langsam ansteigen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ja die nächsten 2wochen habe ich aber leider keine Zeit zum fischen.
Was meint ihr, welche Uhrzeit ist zum Fischen am besten geeigtnet???
So von 10.00 bis 14.00?


----------



## boot (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Es kommt darauf an auf was du Angeln möchtest,ansonsten wenn ich auf Weißfisch angle,dann  von 12h bis 18h.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ja auf rotaugen
12-18uhr?
nicht vormittags?


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ja auf rotaugen
> 12-18uhr?
> nicht vormittags?


 
Die beste zeit ist im Winter die zeit wo es tagsüber am wärmsten ist,sprich 11-16uhr kommt aber auch immer aufs Wetter an.Man sagt aber die Mittagsstunden sind die besten weil es da meist am wärmsten wird.
lg


----------



## boot (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ja auf rotaugen
> 12-18uhr?
> nicht vormittags?


 Die Zeiten sind finde ich am besten da man die richtige Beiß phase mit bekommt,und unter anderen hat man Zeit sich einen guten Platz zu suchen.


----------



## boot (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Um diese Zeit fische ich auf Rotaugen mit Pinkis,und Füttere nur ganz bisschen an,alle Stunde 1 Bällchen Lockfutter.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



boot schrieb:


> Um diese Zeit fische ich auf Rotaugen mit Pinkis,und Füttere nur ganz bisschen an,alle Stunde 1 Bällchen Lockfutter.


 
Mit Pinkies?
Ich fische sehr viel mit Mais , weil dann nur die größeren Rotaugen beißen (>20cm)
Bei uns haben die nämlich 20cm mindestmaß und mit maden erwischt man viele kleine... 


Zitat von dir: "Die Zeiten sind finde ich am besten da man die richtige Beiß phase mit bekommt,und unter anderen hat man Zeit sich einen guten Platz zu suchen. "

Die richtige Beißphase?
Bei uns am See ging meist von 12-18 nur wenig .
eher davor


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt|wavey:
Auf Mais nix eher Pinkis.!
Beiszeit so um 16-17 Uhr.


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ich werde morgen mal bei uns am teich gehen. die fische springen schon fröhlich umher obwoh der teich nur zur hälfte aufgetaut ist naja wollte morgen einfach meine neue pole einweihen


----------



## boot (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ja aber da könnt ihr mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Beißzeiten sind,mit Mais funzt es dort wo ich fische nicht so gut, ich fische in der Alster und da möchten die Fleischige Kost.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

jo alles ist vom gewässer abhängig...
regeln lassen sich nicht klar sagen^^


----------



## boot (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Darum finde ich auch immer die Frage Niedlich wenn einer fragt was meint ihr,  Wurm oder Made?.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ja genau,
ich grunde genommen sind maden überall gut,
doch an (fast) allen gewässern gibt es einen Topköder, bei dir made bei mir mais bei uns im hafen hanf... immer anders^^

was ziehst du das nächste mal los?
ich werde soweit ich die zeit habe das wochenende in 2wochen es mal wagen


----------



## boot (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am kommenden Sonntag die Weißfische Ärgern


----------



## Mich´l (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

mach ma...


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

und wer war zum Weißfisch  angeln?


----------



## Mich´l (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

hab´s heut probiert, war aber nix zu holen


----------



## Mich´l (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

gestern waren´s wenigstens 2 Brachsen...|rolleyes


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Mich´l schrieb:


> hab´s heut probiert, war aber nix zu holen


 Und wo warst du?


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Wie Groß waren deine Brassen?


----------



## Mich´l (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

am Main


----------



## Mich´l (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

ca. 4-5 Pfund


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

meine größten brassen habe ich im Urlaub in der Harle in Norddeutschland gefangen, weil es in meinem gewässer keine gibt, die beiden größten hatten 62 und 64cm. Ich habe aber keine ahnung wie schwer die waren.Haben in den Abendstunden auf Mais/Made gebissen als gerade starke strömung war, weil die am meer eine schleuse auf gemacht hatten.

Ich werde spätestens am sonntag in 1 1/2 wochen die rotaugen ärgern


----------



## xmxrrxr (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Na, bei 62 cm sollten die schon um die 4 - 5 kg haben.

Respekt.  Brassen mit 3  oder 3,5 kg kann man auch hier am Neckar fangen, zu grösseren hat es bisher nicht gereicht #d

Gruß
mirror


----------



## xmxrrxr (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich les immer wieder von Hanf als guter Winterköder.....

Probiert hab ich es noch nie. Benutzt ihr Hanf zum füttern oder als Köder ?

Was ist denn nun besser, ein Wurm oder eine Made |supergri
Ja ja, war ein Joke .....

Auf Maden geht bei uns meistens was, auf Wurm etwas seltener, aber auch der ist hier bei uns als Köder ok.
Weizen scheint manchmal ein Geheimtip zu sein. Aber wie das immer so ist, mal gehts.. ein anderes mal nicht.
Probieren und fangen :g

Gruß
mirror


Gruß
mirror


----------



## Jens0883 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich benutze Hanf im Futter. Ich drücke einen Boden aus Grundfutter in den Korb, Hanf drauf und anschließend wieder einen Deckel aus Grundfutter. Als Köder fische ich im Winter/Frühjahr gerne Mistwurm. Bei mir geht im Moment gar nix auf Maden. Wenn dann gehen noch Pinkies, aber Mistwurm ist bei mir top.


----------



## Pinn (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Hanf im Futter. Ich drücke einen Boden aus Grundfutter in den Korb, Hanf drauf und anschließend wieder einen Deckel aus Grundfutter. Als Köder fische ich im Winter/Frühjahr gerne Mistwurm. Bei mir geht im Moment gar nix auf Maden. Wenn dann gehen noch Pinkies, aber Mistwurm ist bei mir top.



Fast genau so angel ich in der kalten Jahreszeit auch gezielt auf Rotaugen im Fluß oder Schiffahrtskanal.

Brassen kann man mit einer herben Futtermischung (Hanf gemahlen, dafür nur wenig oder nix Süßes) ganz gut vermeiden, weil die mehr im langsamen Wasser, d.h. meistens näher beim Ufer stehen und sich durch so ein Futteraroma nur wenig locken lassen. 

Die dicken und schönen Winterrotaugen stehen meistens weiter draußen in Grundnähe. Wenn welche in der Nähe des Futterkorbes sind und die Futterfahne mit Hanfaroma "riechen", reagieren sie sehr schnell.

Und noch ein Unterschied zwischen Rotaugen und Brassen: Rotaugen stehen mehr auf lebende Hakenköder mit Eigenbewegung, Brassen mehr auf äußerlich leblose Caster und auf Dosenmais.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## boot (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Also bei uns Stehen die Brassen auch auf Hanf und mit Mais fangen wir nur Rotaugen,also kannst du Sehen das es nicht überall so ist das Brassen nicht auf Hanf stehen.lg ole


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Noch 9 Tage dann werd ich Zeit haben die rotaugen zu ärgern 
endlich passt das auch mit den temperaturen und süd/west wind


----------



## boot (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hallo ihr Lieben,ich und 2 weitere Angelfreunde waren gestern zum Weißfischangeln ich sage nur das war der Hammer gestern,mit 3 Leuten 55 Fische 6 Brassen und der Rest Rotaugen.Und nu habe ich noch ein Bild von meinen Fang für euch.


----------



## boot (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

War von euch keiner bei so einen Wetter los? Öy Leute der Fisch wartet auf euch gg


----------



## Daniel1983 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

hallo,

will am wochenende mal an einen großen baggersee mit der feederrute auf weissfische losziehen! 

meint ihr das da schon was geht, oder ist es für denn see noch zu kalt?

Mfg daniel


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ist das ein Frettchen, was dort deinen Fang begutachtet?


----------



## grazy04 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Petri boot !! da habter ja fein abgeräumt.... Ich hatte eine Rotfeder und einige kleinere Brasche... das Wetter war halt hier auch nicht der Bringer....


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

bei uns war ich mal meine ausrüstung fertigmachen,habe aber nicht geangelt ,war eh starker wind aus ost also für mich gegenwind und mit match... keine chance

"Kommt der Wind aus Osten, fängt der Haken an zu rosten"


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



boot schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,ich und 2 weitere Angelfreunde waren gestern zum Weißfischangeln ich sage nur das war der Hammer gestern,mit 3 Leuten 55 Fische 6 Brassen und der Rest Rotaugen.Und nu habe ich noch ein Bild von meinen Fang für euch.


 

Ihr habt doch bestimmt in einem Fließgewässer gefischt, oder?
Zu welcher Tageszeit habt ihr die meisten gefangen?
Petri Heil!


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Frettchen, was dort deinen Fang begutachtet?


 Ja das ist ein Frettchen Rüde :m


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Petri boot !! da habter ja fein abgeräumt.... Ich hatte eine Rotfeder und einige kleinere Brasche... das Wetter war halt hier auch nicht der Bringer....


 Dan auch Petri für dich.


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch bestimmt in einem Fließgewässer gefischt, oder?
> Zu welcher Tageszeit habt ihr die meisten gefangen?
> Petri Heil!


 Ja es war ein Fließgewässer es war ein Arm der Alster,



Die meisten Fische gab es von 14h bis 18h wir haben nur mit der Feeder gefischt,die Wassertiefe war ca 2 Meter bis 2,50 M.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



boot schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,ich und 2 weitere Angelfreunde waren gestern zum Weißfischangeln ich sage nur das war der Hammer gestern,mit 3 Leuten 55 Fische 6 Brassen und der Rest Rotaugen.Und nu habe ich noch ein Bild von meinen Fang für euch.


 
*Nein! Ich bin nicht neidisch!!!* |bigeyes


Lecker Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Bei uns am Gewässer stehen die fische leider in 10-15tiefe,
müsste auch mal ein fließgewässer aufsuchen...
Hat jemand von euch schonmal den rhein getestet?


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> *Nein! Ich bin nicht neidisch!!!* |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Lecker Fisch, Petri!


 
*Lach ok,      Petri Dankt:m*


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Bei uns am Gewässer stehen die fische leider in 10-15tiefe,
> müsste auch mal ein fließgewässer aufsuchen...
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal den rhein getestet?


 Leider nicht#c


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich habe mir am gleichen Abend welche in die Pfanne gehauen und mit Tochter Katze und Frettchen Verputzt,mmmm waren die gut gg.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Irgendwie habe ich den Duft jetzt in der Nase#h


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Duft jetzt in der Nase#h


 Was sagt uns das ?also ab ans Wasser und dann kannst du sie auch Schmecken gg


----------



## Magnumwerfer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

...ist schon ein bischen spät, der Schnee liegt noch zu hoch, das Tauwetter ist voll aktiv, Schlamm hier und da, ich bin müde, es hat keinen Sinn.

Ich träume von besseren Zeiten!


----------



## boot (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Zitat von *Magnumwerfer*Ich träume von besseren Zeiten! 





Die kommen auch noch bei dir.lg|wavey:


----------



## boot (15. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Na eure Rotaugen müssen doch jetzt da sein,warum kommen keine Fangberichte??


----------



## grazy04 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Winter is rum... jetzt wird im Frühlings-Fred gepostet


----------



## boot (16. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Das ist aber auch ein hin und her hier#c


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich geh nächstem Samstag los,
doch die nächsten Tage soll es nachts wieder Minusgrade geben. Zwar nicht optimal aber tagsüber war es jjetzt seit 2wochen warm genug!


----------



## grazy04 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



boot schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein hin und her hier#c





Jo :q :q :q


----------



## Uferangler_83 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Petri zusammen,

ich war am Samstag mit der Feederrute am Biggesee im Sauerland unterwegs und konnte einige schöne Rotaugen überlisten. Das größte hatte 30cm und knapp 500gr. Endlich gehts wieder aufwärts! 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Eine Frage:
Soll ich bei Gegenwind die Match verstecken oder gibts tipps und tricks, damit sich das vorfach nicht 1000-fach verdreht?


----------



## boot (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Uferangler_83 schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> 
> ich war am Samstag mit der Feederrute am Biggesee im Sauerland unterwegs und konnte einige schöne Rotaugen überlisten. Das größte hatte 30cm und knapp 500gr. Endlich gehts wieder aufwärts!
> 
> ...


 Mensch Petri für dich :m


----------



## boot (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Soll ich bei Gegenwind die Match verstecken oder gibts tipps und tricks, damit sich das vorfach nicht 1000-fach verdreht?


 


Hi du brauchst deine Rute nicht verstecken,der Wind findet die immer#ces sei du machst sie ins Wassernee nee im ernst mache die Spitze unter Wasser das wäre mein Tip.lg


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

@boot: Beim Werfen ins Wasser? Ich bitte dich 
Ich meine ich bekomme nur Vertüdellungen beim Werfen, da ich weit rausmuss und der Wind das Vorfach so oft verdreht es verkuddelt ist oder sich mit meinem Waggler verfängt. Ich würde sehr gerne mit der Match angeln und an dieser Stelle, da an den anderen stelle das Profil nicht stimmt und die Rotaugen noch tief stehen.


----------



## boot (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Wie schaut deine Montage aus???ich mache es so,,,,,,,Ich ziehe  einen Wirbel auf, dann kommt eine Holzperle dann ein Wirbel und dann eine Holzperle und über die Perle kommt ein Gummistopper fertig.....


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Also von oben nach unten:
Zuerst kleiner Fadenstopper dann Waggler(2-3gramm tragkr./ nicht vorgebleit) dann Mini-wirbel mit karabiner und Vorfach ca. 60cm
Die Hauptbebleiung befindet sich unmittelbar über dem wirbel.

Durch den Gegenwind wird alles immer so durchgedreht, sodass sich entweder alles verkuddelt oder das vorfach im blei oder um die pose. Meistens aber ums blei rum.

Hilfe? Danke!

edit: Bei normalen Verhältnissen bekomme ich keine Vertüddelungen,
      nur bei Gegenwind


----------



## boot (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hast du kein Bleischrot auf deinen Vorfach ??


----------



## boot (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Schau dir das mal an
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lg ole


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich könnte ja ein Klemmblei aufs Vorfach klemmen, aber wirkt das nicht dann wie ein Helicopter (-Rig)? 
Wenn ich die Bleie nicht kompakt auf einen kurzen Abstand zentriert hatte, fehlte es dann an der Weite, da eine kompakte Bebleiung wesentlich besser fliegt mehr wie eine "Rakete" und wenn ich das so verteile, dann ist das nicht so "explosiv"

Sorry für die Ausdrücke!
Danke für die Zeichnung


----------



## boot (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich könnte ja ein Klemmblei aufs Vorfach klemmen,,,,,,,,





Ja mach das,du könntest auch Waggler benutzen die vorgebleit sind und dann machst du auf das Vorfach ein Klemmblei.


----------



## Kiersperpac (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Uferangler_83 schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> 
> ich war am Samstag mit der Feederrute am Biggesee im Sauerland unterwegs und konnte einige schöne Rotaugen überlisten. Das größte hatte 30cm und knapp 500gr. Endlich gehts wieder aufwärts!
> 
> ...



hi Roman,

wohne uahc in der nehe der Bigge und habe ebenfalls ein Schein dafür, mich würde dan interesiren wo du auf Rotaugen gehts?? Vllt kennst du ja parr stellen wo sich die Fische im Winter hin verzihen???

Mfg Kiersper


----------



## titus171163 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

hi boot,
vom Waagler angeln hast du aber auch nicht viel mit am Hut.
Auf Vorfächer gehören keine Bleie.
@ Ab ans Wasser,
benutze einfach zwei dreier Matchwirbel in deiner Montage.
(Also keinen Mini-Wirbel)
Das verdrallen kommt beim reinholen weil du zu schnell Kurbelst.
Deine Maden an Haken machen einen schönen Propeller unter Wasser beim reinkurbeln.
Mit vernünftigen Wirbeln wird es nicht passieren.
Und notfaltz mal auf M. Schlögel seiner Seite sich eine vernünftige bebleiung aneignen.

mfg


----------



## BöhserZwerg (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



rob schrieb:


> na dann petri heil thomas!!!
> sicher nicht einfach bei den temperaturen.
> auf welchen plätzen suchst du sie bei dieser witterung?habe als kind immer meine rotaugen gebraten...waren auch sehr lecker,allerdings hab ich da lauben auch gegessen :m
> falls du viele fängst schick mir einige nach ösiland,brauch die zum welsfischen



Bei uns beissen die Rotaugen immer und überall,am Band und nicht grade klein.So durchschnittlich 34 cm!
Aber Rotaugen essen?Die haben doch so extrem viele Gräten.Isst du die denn immer noch oder war das nur so eine Art "Phase"?


----------



## Imme (2. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Taugt Dosenmais im Winter als Köder? Oder ist Dosenmais zu dieser Jahreszeit im Nachteil gegenüber Lebendködern wie Maden?


----------



## Potti87 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Kannste nehmen. Also zum Eisangeln nehm ich immer Teig für Rotaugen, entweder mit Zimt, Anis oder manchmal auch vanillezucker.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Es gibt aber auch den Mais in anderen Geschmacksrichtungen , extra für uns " doofe" Angler zum Angeln. Ich verwende gerne mal welchen mit Chili und Knofi geschmack.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Diesen frisch erwachten Zombie sollten wir zu neuem Leben verhelfen!

Bin jetzt schon seit drei Feedertagen ohne Rotauge.:c
Die Brachsen wollen meistens auch erst, wenn´s schon finster ist.
Dafür hab ich heut drei kleine Rotfedern (bis 18) erwischt.

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, jetzt noch an ein kapitales Rotauge zu kommen!



mirror schrieb:


> Na, bei 62 cm sollten die schon um die 4 - 5 kg haben.
> 
> Respekt.  Brassen mit 3  oder 3,5 kg kann man auch hier am Neckar fangen, zu grösseren hat es bisher nicht gereicht #d
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist und früher alles besser war:
Ich werde heute sicher davon träumen:
8-10 Pfund auf 62cm...

:mBrachsen, breiter als hoch!

:l


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mBrachsen, breiter als hoch!


|muahah:
Ja, das gibt's _anscheinend_ nicht nur bei manchen Mädels.


----------



## phirania (5. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Ich gehe auch gleich Rotaugen ärgern....


----------



## Imme (7. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch gleich Rotaugen ärgern....


 
Erfolgreich?


----------



## Iombarolas (9. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hi,
War heute auch mal kurz an der Oker (Bs) auf Rotaugen los, lief eigentlich ganz ordentlich, nur nix wirklich großes dabei #d
Dazu gabs noch ne schöne 28er Rotfeder und noch ein paar Barsche für die Pfanne :m


----------



## krystian (9. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hallo, ich war heute im Rhein Rotaugen stippen. Bis zum Abend hatte ich knapp 15 schöne Rotaugen. Als die Sonne weg war, war schluss. Versuche es in einer Woche wieder. Habe heute mit Hanf gefüttert. Gruss Christian


----------



## Brummel (9. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*

Hi Krystian und willkommen im Forum hier:m,


genau so läuft es hier zur Zeit, macht sich die Sonne vom Acker ist augenblicklich Schluß mit den Plötzen.
Heute wollten nur 12 schöne dicke Rotaugen mit mir nach Hause radeln, die warten nun schon ganz ungeduldig im Kühlschrank auf ihr wärmendes Bad im Butterschmalz:m.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## phirania (10. November 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter*



Imme schrieb:


> Erfolgreich?



Rotaugen leider nicht,aber dafür ein paar schöne Döbel um die 40/50 cm.


----------

